# What's the best flashlight to have in the car?



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

I was wondering what flashlight would be best to have in the car.

Since I'm likely to need it in an emergency, I want something that's very reliable (ie. lithium batteries, LED bulb?). Something small so as to not occupy too much of the glove compartment. Something I can hold with my mouth so I can have my hands free while working on the car. etc.

Do I need high brightness?

Do I need long reach of illumination for outdoor use?

Do I need a momentary switch to make signaling easier?


Your thoughts. :dunno:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Surefire is a highly recommended brand, but their stuff is expensive.

http://www.surefire.com/
http://www.streamlight.com/

I would get something that is very bright, sturdy, and of medium length.

Ed


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I have a big hurkin' police-style flashlight in the Miata. It fits down next to the seat mounting bracket. I can tuck it into my arm instead of putting it in my mouth. It has a nice broad beam. It's a bludgeon in a pinch.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Surefire makes great stuff!!! They make a few models that arent that much more expensive than a Mag light.

I have a surefire that I keep in my briefcase but in my car I have a Mini Maglight (AA). Seems to work fine for the times I have needed it. But I havent been in a "emergency" situation either.

I value brightness over run time.


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

My car has black interior and very dark tints. At night it's very dark inside. There are times when I just want enough of a flashlight to see, but not enough to blind me. (I drive while my wife uses the flashlight). There are some new flashlights that have 2 modes. One is LED (long life) and one is very bright (Xenon bulb).


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Dumb question, but since you didn't mention it... Have you already tried and rejected the delivered rechargeable flashlight in your 325? I've found that the beam is pretty mediocre, but works well in a pinch, and there's no need to remember to test and swap out batteries periodically. :dunno:

If your wife's reading while driving, you might consider a book light, or one of those "head lights" as a more dedicated solution to the problem.


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

Mr. E said:


> Dumb question, but since you didn't mention it... Have you already tried and rejected the delivered rechargeable flashlight in your 325? I've found that the beam is pretty mediocre, but works well in a pinch, and there's no need to remember to test and swap out batteries periodically. :dunno:
> 
> If your wife's reading while driving, you might consider a book light, or one of those "head lights" as a more dedicated solution to the problem.


Thanks for pointing them out. My wife does indeed have a reading light, and the built in flashlight is good in a pinch but the light is rather weak and spotty.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Will_325i said:


> I was wondering what flashlight would be best to have in the car.
> 
> Your thoughts. :dunno:


One that works. Two that work would be even better.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> One that works. Two that work would be even better.


I usually have 3.

One that comes with the car (POS)
cheap 3xAA LED light
LED light on my keychain

Good thing about the LED ones is that even if it gets used regularly you're less likely going to find it with dead batteries.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I've got a 2 D-cell Maglite that I keep in the trunk and a Photon Freedom Micro (in BMW orange of course) on the keychain.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

operknockity said:


> I've got a 2 D-cell Maglite that I keep in the trunk and a Photon Freedom Micro (in BMW orange of course) on the keychain.


Do you recommend the Photon? There are a ton of Photon 3's on e-bay right now for 11.95. I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

The only flashlight in my car is the mini-maglite that one of the techs at the dealership left behind. 

I just downloaded an app for my phone called Torch. Gotta tell ya... the thing is friggin bright!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jever said:


> Do you recommend the Photon? There are a ton of Photon 3's on e-bay right now for 11.95. I'm thinking of picking one up.


 I have yet to actually need to use it, either as a simple light or in its morse code signalling mode, but it is a cute little thing, should be handy to have if I ever really really need it, and I'm a recovering gadget freak (but nowhere near in need of as much therapy as alee or Pete Teoh;-).

Off hand I don't know what the significant differences are between the 3 and the Freedom Micro, but go to the Photon web site (that picture in my post is actually a link) and they have a comparison chart.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

operknockity said:


> I have yet to actually need to use it, either as a simple light or in its morse code signalling mode, but it is a cute little thing, should be handy to have if I ever really really need it, and I'm a recovering gadget freak (but nowhere near in need of as much therapy as alee or Pete Teoh;-).
> 
> Off hand I don't know what the significant differences are between the 3 and the Freedom Micro, but go to the Photon web site (that picture in my post is actually a link) and they have a comparison chart.


I googled it once I read your post. I think the different settings is the difference. 12bucks for a keychain flashlight off of e-bay isn't a bad deal at all. I'll go ahead and order one. I'm frequently in need of a small flashlight. (no, I'm not out robbing houses at night.)


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Will_325i said:


> ...There are some new flashlights that have 2 modes. One is LED (long life) and one is very bright (Xenon bulb).


Xenon bulb??? :dunno:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

www.surefire.com -- highly recommended.

Have bought this model model (E2 Outdoors) which lists at $95 twice recently on ebay for $65-70. Very bright (25 lumens) and extended runtime (60 mins).


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

first and foremost, one that actually works 

that might seem like a smartazz answer but you wouldn't believe how many times in my life I've seen people go to use the thing only for it to have bad batteries because they never bothered to check it once in a while, at that point it doesn't matter how much you paid for it


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

wingspan said:


> www.surefire.com -- highly recommended.
> 
> Have bought this model model (E2 Outdoors) which lists at $95 twice recently on ebay for $65-70. Very bright (25 lumens) and extended runtime (60 mins).


Ya' know, different brands must publish their lumen values differently. Some of the Streamlight units for far less $$$ claim 30, 45, even up to 200 lumens. And yet that doesn't seem possible, because a friend of mine has a Surefire and it's very bright indeed.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Petzl headlamp. Hands-free LED!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

For the lonely guys, this is the best "flashlight"

http://www.fleshlight.com


----------

